# CS2 free download?



## well_dunno (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello all,

As a fellow forum member figured, use of these programs might not be legal so links to sonyalpharumors and 43rumors are removed!


Cheers!


----------



## WildBill (Jan 7, 2013)

It looks like Adobe has already taken down the page.


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 7, 2013)

I took a look some 20 mins ago. Perhaps overloaded...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2013)

WildBill said:


> It looks like Adobe has already taken down the page.



Works fine for me, I'm just downloading it - you never know which project will need unlimited free legal copies of Photoshop in the future ... http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=cs2_downloads&loc=en


----------



## mingyuansung (Jan 7, 2013)

Sh. My bad. Missed it. Should check this forum more often.


----------



## jcollett (Jan 7, 2013)

I see "Site Area Temporarily Unavailable" page. It is probably not taken down, but their servers are getting hammered. People love free stuff. Too bad they haven't embraced distribution via torrent networks like Linux distros.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2013)

jcollett said:


> but their servers are getting hammered.



Don't worry, currently I keep downloading 4 parts in parallel, but eventually I have 'em all and surely you're next in line :-> ... btw there's no overload problem from Germany, probably Adobe segmented their servers according to country and the Americans are just more greedy.


----------



## tortilla (Jan 7, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Don't worry, currently I keep downloading 4 parts in parallel, but eventually I have 'em all and surely you're next in line :-> ... btw there's no overload problem from Germany, probably Adobe segmented their servers according to country and the Americans are just more greedy.



Marsu, do you still have connection? I'm also from Germany but I don't have access either...


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 7, 2013)

Amazing! ADobE R0ck$!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2013)

tortilla said:


> do you still have connection? I'm also from Germany but I don't have access either...



Ja, works just fine - maybe they're not only throttling by country, but also by subnet/internet providers. But since they started giving it away, I don't think it'll stop in the next hours now that it's out.

Btw: There's also the localized German version available.



RLPhoto said:


> Amazing! ADobE R0ck$!



I'm still puzzled by this, I somehow doubt Adobe thought this through - seems more like a medium exec screwed up and will be looking for a new job soon...

... even if the rest of cs2 except photoshop is a bit outdated: To patch Acrobat to the latest level, you have to apply about 20 update .msp in succession


----------



## cx1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Direct links available on this site http://freemannote.blogspot.com/2013/01/free-adobe-cs2-downloads.html


----------



## tortilla (Jan 7, 2013)

cx1 said:


> Direct links available on this site http://freemannote.blogspot.com/2013/01/free-adobe-cs2-downloads.html



Thanks a lot! Works without problems on windows 7, and it seems I didn't got any viruses caught.


----------



## nightbreath (Jan 7, 2013)

Could someone share the serial?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2013)

nightbreath said:


> Could someone share the serial?



The serials are on the download site - but a new information: *it is most probably not legal to use this version* but the reason for the free download (not: usage) is that Adobe shuts down their activation servers for cs2, thus regular customers cannot activate their purchased products anymore. The solution: Publish generic serial numbers and installation packages that don't need to be activated.

So to sum it up: The fact that this is downloadable for anyone (probably someone screwed up) doesn't mean it can be used legally, at least that's my current information. It's just like taking away a product from a store because the cashier is having a break.

All sites saying otherwise are just copying information, just like all the 6d "review" blogs... Adobe is not in the habit of giving away their premium products, just like Canon doesn't give away free 5d2 bodies.


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for finding that out Marsu! I requested admins to remove the thread...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2013)

well_dunno said:


> Thanks for finding that out Marsu! I requested admins to remove the thread...



Or better leave it in place, maybe locked - or else the information about the problem gets lost if 10000 other sites plaster "free download" (correct) or "Adobe giveaway" (probably not correct) over the web.

Note: There doesn't seem to be anything illegal about the *download* since you just need to have an Adobe ID and Adobe nowhere says you shouldn't, it's about the *usage* afterwards.


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 7, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Note: There doesn't seem to be anything illegal about the *download* since you just need to have an Adobe ID and Adobe nowhere says you shouldn't, it's about the *usage* afterwards.



True... The reference is to Adobe's own site. Surprising miss on their side if this was not meant to be a "giveaway"...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2013)

That's the Internet for you  ... official Adobe response, see http://forums.adobe.com/message/4974662



> On behalf of Adobe Systems Incorporated ...
> 
> You have heard wrong! Adobe is absolutely not providing free copies of CS2!
> 
> ...



... so according to Adobe, even downloading is not ok w/o a license - but since there's nothing whatsoever after entering the Adobe ID on the download site, I don't think they won't annoy people who downloaded it with a "real" ID. As I said above: Someone's out of a job...

EDIT: I don't think Adobe could give away CS even if they wanted to because surely there are some included components licensed from 3rd parties that want to be paid per delivered copy, no matter what Adobe does - it's the same problem why many source codes cannot be published.


----------

